# Boys Hawthorne



## Shawn Michael (Oct 23, 2013)

I recently got this bike as part of a package deal. I was going to trade it but may clean it up and flip it or keep it for my boys. it is a nice middleweight Ward's Hawthorne with a basket and 24" wheels along with original troxel seat. it just needs a good cleaning and new tubes and tires.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 26, 2013)

Sounds like a good plan. Usually, these have twin top tubes, but maybe the 24" s were all simpler.


----------

